# Unknown German Pocket Watch



## John Lewis (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm going through boxes of stuff that belonged to my grandfather and came across this. There are no markings anywhere on the watch itself. I would guess it's from before the mid 20's, when my family came to the USA. The only thing I have is the name "Curt RÃ¶mer, Uhren & Goldwaren" (watches and gold products) and an address on the case. It's about 2.1" across and in excellent condition, along with the case and chain.










Anyone know more about it or know where I can get more information?

Cheers,

John


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey John,

It's certainly an interesting watch with very jazzy 1920s/30s Art-Deco'y styling. Have you opened up the back of the watch? This shouldn't be too hard to do; hunter-case watches like this usually have snap-on, hinged backs. A push-pin or a knife-blade ought to be able to lever it off. Just look for the little ridges or tool-gaps where a watchmaker would force in his case-knife to open it. YOu might find all kinds of interesting things in there. And be sure to get it serviced before you use this watch, it may not have been touched in nearly 90 years.

Do you have a picture of the chain as well? Just thought it might be a nice thing to look at.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Meerane is in the Saxony area of Germany, near Leipzig, and Chemnitz. I don't think there's any great history of watch-making there, so the watch is likely one that Curt Romer bought in and sold on with his "own label". Passed through Meerane once, nice little town, but not the centre of the tourist galaxy if you know what I mean? :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, I believe RÃ¶mer was just a merchant of watches. If you provide us a movement photo, we are maybe able to tell you the manufacturer.

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

^ see post above, Andreas is your man, if anyone can help, it will likely be him :yes:

Post a picture of the movement and it will help!


----------



## John Lewis (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello all and thanks for the replies,

I had thought that RÃ¶mer was a re-seller but found it odd that there is no name on the watch itself. I wouldn't know how to open it nor do I trust myself to open it so I may take it to a jeweler to have them look at it. I'll post some pictures of what I find in a few days.

Thanks again!

John


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It is not unusual that there's no name on it. Most of the pocket watches were made anonymously, or just with a little makers mark somewhere on the case or movement.

So just show us a picture of the movement, and perhaps we can say more!

Andreas


----------



## John Lewis (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello all,

Sorry for the delay in replying. I finally had some free time and opened the back of the watch. There is only one place with any marking. The second picture shows, though not too well, some detail. There is a "vine" like engraving and the letters A R F S. Inside the case there are the numbers 56 0,585 14K. Below that is what appears to be a little hammer and below that are the numbers 630879. Couldn't get a picture of this stuff.

















Thanks,

John


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

John Lewis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying. I finally had some free time and opened the back of the watch. There is only one place with any marking. The second picture shows, though not too well, some detail. There is a "vine" like engraving and the letters A R F S. Inside the case there are the numbers 56 0,585 14K. Below that is what appears to be a little hammer and below that are the numbers 630879. Couldn't get a picture of this stuff.


I don't know what it is, but I reckon you did alright with this one. When you said German, I was thinking Kienzle or Thiel bros or some other cheapy. But looks like a decent mid-grade 15 jewel movement, probably Swiss. No shortcuts taken in the making of this one.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

John Lewis said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying. I finally had some free time and opened the back of the watch. There is only one place with any marking. The second picture shows, though not too well, some detail. There is a "vine" like engraving and the letters A R F S. Inside the case there are the numbers 56 0,585 14K. Below that is what appears to be a little hammer and below that are the numbers 630879. Couldn't get a picture of this stuff.


A, R, F and S are part of the Regulator scale, and describe its effect in two languages. 'A' for Avance and 'F' for Fast, and 'R' for Retard and 'S' for Slow. The Regulator is the mechanism which allows you to compensate for any gain or loss. You will find that you can move the needle over the scale (I believe these are actually called the Index and Track respectively).


----------

